# Spiders webs from the body shop!



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, I had the car in to get the new bumper fitted and I have to be honest they did a really good job, with one exception. The car came out with the boot and bonnet covered in spiders webs, looks like they "cleaned" it down by wiping the dust off with a dry cloth! :x So had to get the machine out today to correct the webbing.

Most of it had gone by this time but you can still see some in this shot.









Finished up and took the car out for a drive.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice now lets see under your bonnet :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

trev said:


> Very nice now lets see under your bonnet :lol:


Strut tops could do with smartening up a bit


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks very nice Ade, glad your happy with the spray job, got mine back today and found the rest of the car needs attention to bring it up to the new paint standard. 
What did you use on yours ? ive got some Sonus sfx and polish and pads might give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TT Ade said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice now lets see under your bonnet :lol:


Strut tops could do with smartening up a bit 

It's looking great mate as you said pair of caps just to finish it off :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

the stig said:


> Looks very nice Ade, glad your happy with the spray job, got mine back today and found the rest of the car needs attention to bring it up to the new paint standard.
> What did you use on yours ? ive got some Sonus sfx and polish and pads might give it a go tomorrow.


The SFX pads are good pads, I'm sure the polish is too but I haven't used the Sonus polish.

I used Menzerna polish and pads, power finish on a polishing pad followed by final finish with a finishing pad. After polishing I glazed with Megs #7 by hand and followed up with two coats of VC wax.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Body shops just can't macine polish. Why is it on detailers know what they're doing?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

foster2108 said:


> Body shops just can't macine polish. Why is it on detailers know what they're doing?


To be honest I doubt they did it with a machine, I think they just got a dry cloth on a dusty car and cleaned the dust off with a circular polishing type action because that webbing wasn't there when it went in for the bumper change and painting.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Good work - looks spot on.


----------

